# melted cryp leaves.



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I know nothing about crypts. But I have 3 of them and have had them for a couple months. one day i noticed the leaves melted on one of them. I decided to remove it and when i pulled it out, there was a real long tap root(like almost a foot long) coming from it. The root seemed super healthy and white and crisp and there where several "buds" on it. i moved it to another tank to observe it. Could it be that it was going to shoot up baby plants from the root and it did not really die?


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The leaves melted is a common fact into the cryptocoryne submerged culture. A change into the water condition (chemistry and physic) can induce that melted. But really the plant is not dead, only is adaptating to the new condition (I mean in the case you have a healthy colony of them and they melt down suddenly).

The most important issues growing crypts is a very stable growing condition into the tank, no CO2 concentration changes, no radical lighting changes, and so on.

Greets from Spain


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

My experience says crypts don't really like being dunked in a bleach solution to kill algae either. I suppose that qualifies as a major water parameter change to a crypt. All of mine have the leaves melted now. I don't feel too badly about it, because I would have had to discard the plants anyway if I didn't kill off the algae before rescaping the tank.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The melting of the leaves is not a serious set-back for submersed crypts as long as the water just above the substrate does not become oxygen depleted. If that happens, the rhizomes can die. Just wait, and they will send up new leaves. 

The bleach treatment should be used to kill nasty hair algae, such as Cladophora, that you do not want to introduce into your aquarium. The leaves may die, but the rhizome will grow new leaves and roots. Keeping the bad species of hair algae out is worth the temporary set-back to the plants.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

man, i wish i knew that b4 i pulled it out


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys

I just are going through a similar situation, however im aware of the melting phase. I recently moved 2 species of wendtii into a large high light tank(4wpg) that houses many of my fav healthy plants.

To my amazement over the last week or so i have watched the dying of the long slender leaves which i have become acustomed to die off, with new beautiful shorter thick deep brown leaves taking their place. I could not be happier with the new leaves as they appear like what i see in expert tanks and books.

Its an amazing process, but definately worth observing.

Cheers

Brad


----------

